# My Nitecore EX10 & D10 collection



## Henk_Lu (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been collecting EX10 & D10 from Nitecore for a while and seeked for different things to customize them. Here's my collection so far!

A group picture :





Head of the collection, the Titaniums :





From left to right, we have a D10 from JHanko, an EX10 by Russtang, a D10 from Ku and an EX10 Fatty from Ku (both the Kuku427 waiting for ther clip)...

Some splash versions by Swissbianco :





Some tails on colored lights :





These lights have been sent to jslappa to have them coated in Cerakote :





Nightglowing, all together now :





Most pistons have been slotted and tritted by pugga. Here are the nicest ones together with the classy tail of JHanko's D10 :





Multi-Trits glowing :





To finish, another group picture of the lights taking a rest, the 2 remaining stock black lights are missing :





Next to come are two more bodies in Cerakote and some clips from Moodoo for Ku's lights and for 2 of the "stock" lights. The missing piece is an EX10 from JHanko, preferrably in green, same configuration as the D10, 8 trits in the body, 6 in the tail.

Thanks for looking!!! :wave:


----------



## lisantica (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, love that collection! :twothumbs

From left to right, we have a D10 from JHanko, an EX10 by Russtang *I want!*, a D10 from Ku *I want!* and an EX10 Fatty from Ku *I Really want!*


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice collection, Henk. :naughty:

Those pugga trits are wicked. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't want to slight JHanko, I didn't say I want one of his because I *already have and love!* my JHanko's!


----------



## Roger Sully (Jul 30, 2010)

Great collection!
I just recently started adding Nitecores to my collection. So far I have only an EZ AA, NDI, Extreme and a D20. The D10 is definitely next on my list. I absolutely LOVE that whole piston drive thing! On my D20 I like the fact that I can access any of the available modes with one hand. No twisting to program or downshift or any of that!


----------



## taewoopa (Jul 30, 2010)

Full line up , isn't it ?
Superb collection you made... Awesome..


----------



## donn_ (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorgeous collection! I only have one of them, the Russtang EX10, and I love it.



lisantica said:


> ..an EX10 by Russtang *I want!**..**!*



Email me.




:devil:


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice collection!

I hadn't seen Pugga's piston/trit work before. Lots of radiation! I like it. :naughty:

But, what I really like are the Ti versions. :thumbsup:

I am (and have been) kicking myself for not getting in on the whole kuku Ti EX10 Fatty when they were available. At the time I was holding out for a regular Ti EX10, but they never came to fruition. Those Fatties are THE best looking EX10s in existance. Hopefully some day I'll be able to secure one.

You still need a JHanko EX10 to round out the Ti portion of your collection. :devil:


----------



## ninemm (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful collection Thierry! D10s and EX10s are what first got me into custom and modified lights. Trit pistons and the Swissbianco anodized editions.  Love the cerakoted ones you've got too!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 30, 2010)

lisantica said:


> ....a D10 from Ku *I want!* and an EX10 Fatty from Ku *I Really want!*



Just a little more patience....


----------



## lisantica (Jul 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Just a little more patience....



I'm trying :candle:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 30, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> You still need a JHanko EX10 to round out the Ti portion of your collection. :devil:



That's what I said in the first posting! If you have one suiting my wishes you absolutely need to get rid of, drop me a PM! Next month there will be budget again... :naughty:

I forgot about the emitters, didn't want to waste pictures on them, but there should be about everything that was offered :

- XR-E R2
- XP-E R2
- GDP (green Cerakote D10)
- GDP (special blue/orange splashed EX10)
- XR-E Q3/5A (XR-E Q5 swapped by Gunga)

All are ramping light engines, the D10 SP Camo has the new 5-mode light engine.

One more pic of titanium bezels by Russtang :





The splashed versions again :





Who radiates best?


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, I read right over that part. :sick2:

I have one, but I'm certainly not ready/willing to part with it. 

I will let you know that getting one to match your D10 is probably out of the question. I wanted one to match my D10 as well and Jeff said it wasn't possible. There isn't enough material in the body of the light for the trit slots. There is however enough material in the head if you wanted them placed there. Since that wouldn't 'match' my D10 exactly, I opted to just have the 3D trit piston to match my D10.

I love the D10/EX10 as well. Unfortunately, all I have left is my Ti versions. All of my Al versions were canabalized for the light engines for my Ti beauties. I so still have a D20 and I'd love to see JHanko's take on that. He's never answered my question if he'll make one of those. :thinking:


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet!

Great collection, that must have taken a long time and a deep wallet, I would be happy with just one of any of those beauties.


----------



## pugga (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Thierry,

Looking good:twothumbs, thats the group pics I have been looking forward to. I think I need to get a magma!!

Cheers pugga


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 31, 2010)

All I can say is, wow, long live the King, long live Henk Lu! :bow:


----------



## ledcarry (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Thierry,

You have really shown us your light art collecting passion here. You have a very nice variety of Nitecore pieces. Great job! 

JM


----------



## lisantica (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Thierry,

I keep clicking back into this thread to look at those Pugga trits, wow! That is now on my wish list. :twothumbs

Lisa


----------



## compasillo (Aug 2, 2010)

Some days ago I was thinking about this topic... 
Knowing your love for these flashlights I was wondering, how it is the Thierry's D10-EX10 collection?
Now I have an idea and it's, as it shouldn't be otherwise, GREAT! 

Congrats, my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illumigirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweet collection!  Really like what you've done...


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your nice comments! 

Since I've opened this thread a few new things happened :

- I bought two other Cerakote bodies
- I sent two D10 and two EX10 to Teckno Cowboy to have them modded by XP-G R4/5B and SSC high CRI
- The titanium clips from Moodoo have been shipped by Kuku427
- A nice CPFer sent me a PM and will send me a little present for my lights 

New pictures will follow... :wave:


----------



## compasillo (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Thierry, 
I'm trying to follow your steps... but it's gonna be hard to gather such a nice collection :mecry:

BTW, I love those trits glowing...


----------



## ninemm (Aug 4, 2010)

TRITIUM!  Nice lights compasillo. You'll definitely never misplace any of those babies in the dark.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 4, 2010)

Those Jhankos are awesome! :rock:


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the collection. What's that polished trim ring around the piston of the D10s. I've seen them on the EX10 before but never a D10. Where do I get them? They look nice.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh man.. all I have is one...


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Oh man.. all I have is one...



And what a beauty... When are you going to do a new run?
Here's quite a few users dying for getting one of those.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

badtziscool said:


> Love the collection. What's that polished trim ring around the piston of the D10s. I've seen them on the EX10 before but never a D10. Where do I get them? They look nice.



You have to contact pugga...


----------



## skyfire (Aug 5, 2010)

saw your thread at work, but couldnt see the pics, so i had to come home to see them.... and WOW!!!

i especially really really like the finsih on the orange/blue EX10. and of course the jhanko d10 in all its trit glory!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 5, 2010)

compasillo said:


> Hi Thierry,
> I'm trying to follow your steps... but it's gonna be hard to gather such a nice collection :mecry:
> 
> BTW, I love those trits glowing...



Hi Ramon!

Very nice as well, you have some nice pistons done by Chris! :huh:

What's more, you have the EX10 from JHanko I still need, it's exactly that model I would want to have, 6/8 green trits...

I saw your bare aluminium D10, but I'm not into those, otherwise you'd had heard from me already!

Your camera seems to be better than mine or your trits glow brighter! :nana:


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> What's more, you have the EX10 from JHanko I still need, it's exactly that model I would want to have, 6/8 green trits...



In fact, this one has 20 trits (10/10)


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 5, 2010)

compasillo said:


> In fact, this one has 20 trits (10/10)



Yes, you're right, I didn't look close enough and checked the D10, which is exactly like mine, just in green!

So, my EX10 should look like your D10... 

Eventually I'll drop JHanko a PM for the possibility to get one, at this moment my wallet strictly says no, they are about the most expensive items around!


----------



## compasillo (Aug 5, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Yes, you're right, I didn't look close enough and checked the D10, which is exactly like mine, just in green!



Yes, I know your beautiful blue D10... and love it. But it has 14 (8/6) and my green one has 15 (9/6). 
So they are "different" :naughty: (He told he can place up to 24 trits, wich is quite a few).
I like that every "artist JHanko's" creation is somehow unique.

EDIT: Thanks to you I'm in the way of customs and titanium also. My wallet will never forgive you but my heart
will always be grateful.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 5, 2010)

compasillo said:


> EDIT: Thanks to you I'm in the way of customs and titanium also. My wallet will never forgive you but my heart
> will always be grateful.



That was me? I don't remember who's responsible for my entry in world of titanium and custom lights, AFAIR there's no single person, I found out about McGizmo, got interested and searched my own way. Once in there, the rest is history.

I can help your wallet, but mine doesn't want to. I could relieve you of your EX10 with the 15 blue trits! 

I just wrote a mail to Jeff, I can't help it, but there's nothing wrong by asking, except that I will say  even before I read the price if Jeff replies that I'm elegible for one more


----------



## Kingfisher (Aug 5, 2010)

Great collection and some fine designs/colours.
I have a standard D10 with clip and an EX10 on a short lanyard (for cigar hold) and love em' both.

Thanks for the pics :twothumbs


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 17, 2010)

Meanwhile, the titanium clips made by Moodoo for the Kuku427 lights have arrived, they look really great and they are about the toughest I ever had :






The light in the middle is a Volere, also by Kuku427, it didn't want to get out of the picture, sorry! 

As a reaction on this thread, I got a little present from a CPFer, which also arrived a few days ago and which will be shown later on, when I'll have the right lights back as well.


----------



## lisantica (Aug 17, 2010)

Love your collection.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 18, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Love your collection.



+1

I think it's one of the best out there, along with the Zeruel's...


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


> +1
> 
> I think it's one of the best out there, along with the Zeruel's...



Is Zeruel's collection to be seen somewhere? I saw some of his lights only...


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 27, 2010)

*The Missing Link*

Today it arrived : My EX10 from JHanko, built exactly to my wishes, to look like the D10, just in green. Here's the fabulous result, another great light from Jeff :









The twin sisters :









I'm so glad to have this light now, the missing link in my small collection.

Thanks, Jeff!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 27, 2010)

*The Original Clips*

I told you about a little present from another CPFer, well, here it is :









What is that? I got these clips from Pyromaniac and they are actually the original design he did himself before Nitecore copied the design and brought their slightly modified clips on the market. 

This makes these clips very special and there only exist around a dozen of them. I attached them to two stock lights (which I also had to get, none of my lights were unmodified anymore). Unfortunately, only the one on teh EX10 is attached with the right screws, the one on the D10 uses the backing plate and the screws from a Nitecore clip, as the original backing plate broke in an attempt to make it fit the D10... :sigh:

Many thanks to Stefan for this nice present which honors my collection! lovecpf


----------



## compasillo (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats Thierry! :thumbsup:

That EX/D10 collection keeps growing and looking better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuphoria (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW 

I'm am really loving those!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 17, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Is Zeruel's collection to be seen somewhere? I saw some of his lights only...



Erm... here're some more...






Creators: JHanko, Steve Ku, Sabrewolf, Russtang, Pugga and stock.






Special thanks goes to JHanko for his Ti D10. :kiss:


----------



## ninemm (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow Zeruel...I think you like D10s.  Awesome collection and very unique trit setups. 

Ahh, JHanko and his Ti D10, buying one of those is on my bucket list.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 17, 2010)

Wonderful collection, Zeruel ...
It arouses the admiration of any D10's collector


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 17, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Wow Zeruel...I think you like D10s.  Awesome collection and very unique trit setups.
> 
> Ahh, JHanko and his Ti D10, buying one of those is on my bucket list.



Maybe, just maybe, I like D10s.... :laughing:
Once I bought my first D10 Q5 and it's no turning back.

Ahh, JHanko and his Ti D10, buying one of those was on my bucket list too, till he struck it off my list himself. What a guy.




compasillo said:


> Wonderful collection, Zeruel ...
> It arouses the admiration of any D10's collector



Thanks. It's all the Tribute thread's fault that I had to get all the stock models... :sweat: Now, I'm waiting for D11 to arrive....


----------



## Light11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fantastic D10 collection, Zeruel!
I really like the industrial finish on the SwissBianco Magma:twothumbs


----------



## taewoopa (Sep 17, 2010)

what a collection , Zeruel.
Awesome..


----------



## wyager (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow.... how much are slotted D10 pistons, or how much does it cost to get them slotted? This is making me drool.


----------



## lisantica (Sep 17, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Special thanks goes to JHanko for his Ti D10. :kiss:



:bow::twothumbs:bow::twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> Wow.... how much are slotted D10 pistons, or how much does it cost to get them slotted? This is making me drool.



Depends how many trits you desire and how complicated to get them done. You can contact Pugga, the cost is reasonable considering the planning, work and trits that are invloved. Oh, beware, he'll add in a dose of perfection too.





This used to be Russtang's lop-sided raw titanium piston for the Ti EX10. I've decided the orange trit is better for my gold EX10 now.


----------



## pugga (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Z,

Glad you like, you were a pleasure to work with. All I can say is  that gold EX10 is amazing:twothumbs and the Ti piston in orange is perfect for it.

Cheers pugga.

ps aren't you glad I can stop asking for one of your kuku D10 now lol.


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> This used to be Russtang's lop-sided raw titanium piston for the Ti EX10. I've decided the orange trit is better for my gold EX10 now.




Oh man... I neen something like this....


----------



## compasillo (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> Oh man... I neen something like this....



Sure, we all need it :naughty:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> Wow.... how much are slotted D10 pistons, or how much does it cost to get them slotted? This is making me drool.



If you are lucky, you can find some slotted pistons from JHanko, prices start at about 30$.

My actual pistons have all been done by Pugga and at least some of Zeruels as well, looking at them. You can contact Pugga directly for prices, but as you have to send him your own pistons (to Australia) to have them done...

EDIT : I hadn't seen this thread has a second page when I made this posting (at least in my view) and that all questions have already been answered...


----------



## azzid (Sep 22, 2010)

The best nitecore collection i've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## JMP (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazing collection you have there! That gold D10, is it Ti underneath or Al? Where can I get something done like that?


----------



## guiri (Sep 23, 2010)

Stupid, stupid, stupid 

I KNOW I shouldn't have clicked on this thread.... 

How come I can't see Henk's lights? What am I, special?

:scowl:

George


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 23, 2010)

azzid said:


> The best nitecore collection i've seen:thumbsup:


Thanks. 



JMP said:


> Amazing collection you have there! That gold D10, is it Ti underneath or Al? Where can I get something done like that?


It's a EX10, one surviving light out of the batch (rest was lost) I've sent for Modamag's Exotic Coating run. I've initially requested for it to be chromed, but it's mistakenly gold-plated. It turns out to be a blessing in disguise, I suppose.









guiri said:


> Stupid, stupid, stupid
> 
> I KNOW I shouldn't have clicked on this thread....
> 
> ...



Sometimes, Photobucket has pic loading problems, well, at least from what I've experienced so far.


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's not much but I did pick up the following:

EX10 Q5
EX10 R2
EX10 GDP
D10 R2

Long live piston drive!


----------



## compasillo (Sep 24, 2010)

I like how looks that dark grey D10


----------



## swissbianco (Oct 28, 2010)

verry nice collections! glad my work found good homes.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 28, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Meanwhile, the titanium clips made by Moodoo for the Kuku427 lights have arrived, they look really great and they are about the toughest I ever had :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful lights with interesting heads and attractive threads.It is very pity i can't see many pics at this thread ,maybe this is beacuse i use the ie6 browser.


----------



## pugga (Oct 29, 2010)

A few recent acquisitions,







Still trying to decide which slots to do in them.


----------

